# 36 Weeks with Preeclampsia



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Ladies,

I am exactly 36 weeks today. Went into hospital for monitoring yesterday morning & was admitted to stay pretty much straight away. Confirmed that I had preeclampsia and told me I was going to meet our babies soon :shock:

Doctor said because of a large drop in my blood platelet levels and a spike in my blood pressure & urine protein levels, that the babies may be delivered as early as today. Had a steroid shot to assist in maturing the babies lungs last night & we are hopeful to get another steroid shot in 24 hours, but doctor said it's a fine balancing act with my health between now and then that will determine if they need to deliver before the next shot can be administered. As I understand it, the babies will be delivered by Monday at the latest. I've signed all of the consent forms for c-section, etc & now we wait. 

Feeling pretty anxious as I lay here. 1:30am and I should be sleeping but I can't help but worry about all the "what if's". I know 36 weeks is a good gestation for twins, but I think it's only natural as a mother that we worry for our kids. 

Will keep you updated! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie 33

I don't have any experience of preeclampsia but just wanted to say good luck :hugs: I'm sure all will go well, exciting times waiting to meet your babies! X


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Good luck! I got postpartum preeclampsia with my first, so not quite the same situation... But still! Keep us updated and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thinking of you -- keep us posted.

Hope you have time for that second steroid injection, but even if not you're a pretty good gestation. In just a few days you'll finally meet your babies.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thank you so much ladies. I am so grateful for your kind words.

Still in hospital, managed to get both steroid shots done to help mature the babies lungs before delivery which is a huge relief. At 36w2d their lungs should be okay, but we are not leaving anything to chance. 

The good news is that our babies officially have a birthday, they will be delivered tomorrow on Easter Sunday! I can hardly believe it!

Cannot wait to meet them and pray that they are born healthy and happy.

Will update again soon! 

Thanks again for your well wishes xx


----------



## Christie2011

Jonesbaby, what symptoms did you have before they admitted you? I know elevated bp, protein and swelling, but did you have any of the others? Headaches, nausea, vision issues, pain under right ribs?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:


> Jonesbaby, what symptoms did you have before they admitted you? I know elevated bp, protein and swelling, but did you have any of the others? Headaches, nausea, vision issues, pain under right ribs?

Hi Christie,

That's a good question Hun. I had nausea which I've pretty much had now for weeks, but I wasn't sure at the time if that was hormonal or the fact that my tummy is so squashed making me have reflux all the time? I had vision issues, but not black spots, I was having occasional head spins where I'd have to hold my head straight to refocus. No pain under right ribs except for when my boy lodges his feet up there, and a few headaches, but no migraines. Also severe swelling in my feet, ankles, calfs, hands & face. 

I've genuinely felt extremely unwell now for the past month or longer. Lethargic and overall just really really poorly. I just put it down to a twin pregnancy. 

My blood pressure isn't extreme, it's high at 140/95, but not sky high like I've read about preeclampsia being online. The doctor told me that you don't necessarily have to have really high blood pressure to be diagnosed with preeclampsia, rather the blood tests are the biggest clue to diagnosing it, taking into account the protein levels in my urine & blood pressure well above my baseline - anything above 140/90 is considered not good for mother or baby/babies. 

Since I've been admitted to hospital, the babies movements have decreased a lot, and they have them on a CTG heart monitor every 4 hours. Their heart rates have dropped to the lowest point/boarder line of normal. I'm not sure if that's to do with my health deteriorating, or what? They are thankfully keeping a very close eye on them. 

Are you still being regularly monitored for it? Like blood pressure, urine tests and blood tests? I hope they are keeping a close eye on you too. It all happened so quickly on Thursday when I went in for routine monitoring, I was totally unprepared. Just goes to show how quickly preeclampsia can escalate. 

xx


----------



## Christie2011

They only did one blood work up so far. I had two NST last week and three appointments. I have another NST for Monday then a regular OB apt thursday, bp and protein check at each one. They will probably have me do another 24 urine collect next week some time to get an accurate protein count. My bp is up a bit from normal but still low at 120/80. And babies heart rates are mid 130s.

Ive only been nauseous twice in the past two weeks headache only overnight once, very mild, and swimming black dots twice, but only for a few seconds. My platelets were a little low, but not so much to concern the doctors.


----------



## eppgirl

I was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia at 35 weeks 6 days, and delivered my boys 36 weeks 0 days.
I didn't get steroid shots at all though, but my twin A was 6 lbs 14 oz and he spent 7 days in the NICU due to respiratory distress.
Twin B was 5 lbs 11 oz and stayed with me in the hospital.
Good luck!


----------

